# pena ajena



## elcampet

En tiempos recientes, he escuchado con frecuencia en México la expresión *pena ajena*. No me queda muy claro su significado. o más bien,  para qué casos es adecuado el uso de ese dicho. También quisiera saber si en otros países hispanohablantes se acostumbra mencionar esta forma. Gracias de antemano por su amabilidad.


----------



## Liliana15

En Colombia se usa esta expresión, cuando alguien está haciendo tanto el ridículo que alcanza uno a sentir vergüenza. Es pena ajena porque no somos nosotros quienes hacemos el ridículo, pero lo podemos imaginar...


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

A nosotros en Chile nos da vergüenza ajena cuando ocurre lo que descibe Liliana. No usamos la frase "pena ajena".

Un abrazo.


----------



## elcampet

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> A nosotros en Chile nos da vergüenza ajena cuando ocurre lo que descibe Liliana. No usamos la frase "pena ajena".
> 
> Un abrazo.


Pero ieracub, eso equivale a decir que siento un dolor ajeno, en todo caso podríamos compadecernos del dolor ajeno, pero sentirlo, supongo que necesariamente tiene que ser personal. Esa es la cuestión que no me cuadra con lo de la *pena ajena*. Ojalá esté bien planteado mi argumento. Gracias por tu interés.


----------



## Liliana15

Lo que pasa es que esta expresión tiene una connotación de chiste. Quiere decir que es tanto el ridículo de la otra persona que hasta yo lo puedo "sentir".


----------



## elcampet

Liliana15 said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que esta expresión tiene una connotación de chiste. Quiere decir que es tanto el ridículo de la otra persona que hasta yo lo puedo "sentir".


Gracias Liliana, empiezo a comprender mejor. Saludos afectuosos


----------



## ieracub

Hola de nuevo:

Me asalta una duda: revisé la palabra _pena_ en el DRAE y dice en la entrada 7 "_Caribe_,_ Am. Cen._ y_ Méx._ *vergüenza.*" No me queda claro si en la frase se refiere al sentimiento de dolor o de vergüenza, pues, para nosotros no son intercambiables.

Independientemente de esto, cuando era pequeño mi madre y los adultos con los que me relacionaba ocupaban esta frase y yo no alcanzaba a comprender cómo uno sentimiento que es de otro lo podía uno sentir. No me cuadraba, como tú dices. Faltó que me hiciera adulto para llegar a entenderlo, por ejemplo: estás en un concierto en un teatro y cuando el cantante debe entrar se le olvida la letra, se pone nervioso, suda, mira para todos lados y empiezas a sentirte contagiado del nerviosismo que le embarga hasta que se apodera de ti y eres tú el que quiere salir corriendo del teatro.

Pero, como te decía, nosotros decimos "vergüenza". Creo que Liliana estará de acuerdo conmigo en la situación que descibo. Hay que esperar a ver lo que opinan quienes usen exactamente la frase que dices.

Espero que te sirva. Un abrazo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que es una frase hecha que como ya han indicado sirve para decir cuando algo que alguien hizo es tan vergonzoso que te da pena ajena o sea que si tú estuvíeses en su lugar te moririas de pena. Ahora respondiendo a nuestro amigo chileno en México Pena y Vergüenza en algunos casos sí puede ser sustituido.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En esta frase, pena tiene connotación de vergüenza, de apenarse. Lo cual es contrario a la connotación de penar= sentir dolor.
Saludos.
Tigger


----------



## Rayines

Díganme: ¿No vendrá de que en inglés *shame* se entiende como vergüenza y a veces como pena, y eso se refleja en su traducción?
En Argentina usamos *vergüenza *ajena.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Rayines said:
			
		

> Díganme: ¿No vendrá de que en inglés *shame* se entiende como vergüenza y a veces como pena, y eso se refleja en su traducción?
> En Argentina usamos *vergüenza *ajena.


No lo creo, lo que pasa es que en México existen dos tipos de pena, la primera es la pena de vergüenza, 
-Ay mamá cómo voy a pasa a bailar enfrente de todos me da *pena*
*-*Qué no te de* pena *ve y háblale
* *
Y la segunda.-
 
-Ay el tío está tan enfermo, me da tanta *pena*
 
Creoq ue pena se usa más que vergüenza ya que es una palbra menos pomposa (en México) ya que cuando se usa vergüenza es normalmente en casos de


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

En México usan la palabra pena con el signiicado de vergüenza. En España pena sólo significa lástima.

Vergüenza ajena es un sentimiento muy común, por desgracia no creo que la expresión exista en otros idiomas, creo que es característica del español.

¿Nunca te ha pasado oir a alguien decir algo tan estúpido y ridículo que has sentido vergüenza ajena?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que la frase proviene de situaciones que uno vive y luego describe a otro, principalmente aquéllas donde uno no ha sabido o querido intervenir.

Algunos ejemplos de la Argentina y en argentino.

Uno viaja en colectivo y ve que un adolescente fuerte y saludable está cómodamente sentado y riendo con sus amigos mientras que una anciana con osteoporosis -y encima embarazada de 8 meses- se tambalea tratando de sostenerse. Le dice al gaznápiro "¡Eh, vos! ¿no te da vergüenza estar ahí tan cómodo mientras la abuela se está por caer? ¡Levantáte y cedéle el asiento!". Después le cuenta la situación a un amigo y concluye "el comportamiento de los jóvenes de hoy me da vergüenza ajena".

Alguien intenta colarse en una fila y quien estaba inmediatamente antes comienza a protestar. El colado comienza a gritar y a insultar y trata de permanecer en el puesto que ha conseguido violando las más elementales normas de convivencia. Se arma un pequeño escándalo, y uno, que observa todo desde cierta distancia, piensa que se sentiría muy avergonzado de tomar una actitud como la del tipo ese y para colmo todavía contestar y gritar. Uno siente "vergüenza ajena" por la situación. No hay motivo para que uno sienta vergüenza y uno lo sabe, pero de alguna manera la situación tocó una cuerda interna de uno y se sintió momentáneamente identificado con la situación. Uno siente "vegüenza ajena", vergüenza por cuenta de terceros, vergüenza por quien debiera haberla sentido y no la sintió.

Mucha gente tiene capacidad para sentir "vergüenza ajena", especialmente en los casos donde uno tiene motivos para identificarse con la persona que ejecuta la acción de la cual uno juzga que debiera avergonzarse. Algunos actos que vi de mis compatriotas en el exterior me produjeron "vergüenza ajena", algunos actos de compañeros de trabajo, de estudio, profesionales en lo mismo, vecinos de mi edificio en conductas con respecto a vecinos del barrio.

Sentir "vergüenza ajena" puede ser un acto simbólico. A veces significa que no nos atrevemos a decirle a la persona "¡eh, che! ¿no te das cuenta que eso no se hace?" o "...que estás haciendo el ridículo?", o simplemente "me da vergüenza que vos como (compañero, compatriota, colega, vecino, amigo, etc.) tengas esas actitudes o caigas en esas ridiculeces".

Es bueno sentir a veces "vergüenza ajena". Quienes no la sienten nunca son tipos bastante antisociales, egoístas o amorales. Quienes la sienten mucho, mejor harían en analizarlo en el diván del psicoanalista para ver qué fantasías culposas están proyectando por a diestra y siniestra.


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Creo que es una frase hecha que como ya han indicado sirve para decir cuando algo que alguien hizo es tan vergonzoso que te da pena ajena o sea que si tú estuvíeses en su lugar te moririas de pena.



Ése es el sentido.
Es más bien una frase coloquial muy utilizada en México. Cuando alguien queda mal, hace o dice una tontería o "hace el oso", el ridículo, alguien más expresa: "_me da pena ajena_" (_Dijo semejante burrada que hasta dio pena ajena_  ).

No debe tomarse como una frase seria. Como han dicho los demás, en este caso el significado de pena es vergüenza, nada qué ver con el sentimiento de dolor/lástima ante una desgracia.

Sandra


----------



## Yeu

De las cosas que tuve que aprender en Chile es que "pena" "tener pena" "me dio penita" es tristeza, tener tristeza o ponerte triste. Así que la frase que en México usamos como pena ajena, aqui sería vergüenza ajena.
En México solo lo he escuchado como los casos que han mencionado, de sentir la incomodidad del rídiculo que hacen otros, no como significado de dolor ajeno.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No, Yeu... tienes razón... no supe expresarme correctamente. Un ejemplo es que en los obituarios, ahí se pone: nos unimos a la pena que embarga...
pena en el sentido de dolor del alma= tristeza 
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ale por primera vez tengo que diferir contigo, y lo que pasa es que ahora el thread es mexicanismo no Argentinísimo, como ya lo he dicho la frase me da pena es mas light no es tan fuerte ya que como lo han dicho otros, cuando usas la frase es más cuando una persona está haciendo o hizo el oso (o sea que hizo algo ridículo) lo de vergüenza sí se usa en casos como los que explica Ale , pero en casos de una vergüenza de ridículo y no de malos hábitos es usado pena.
¿Está un poco más claro?


----------



## Yeu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No, Yeu... tienes razón... no supe expresarme correctamente. Un ejemplo es que en los obituarios, ahí se pone: nos unimos a la pena que embarga...
> pena en el sentido de dolor del alma= tristeza
> Saludos


 
Si también lo usamos así en México, pero cuando usamos "pena ajena" no es sinónimo de "dolor ajeno", que en dado caso debería aplicar porque en México pena también significa dolor.  Cosas del español mexicano...


----------



## caravaggio

en Peru también es vergüenza ajena...


----------



## caravaggio

pena es mas sinónimos de tristeza en caulqueir caso que usamos en Perú.


----------



## María Archs

En España también decimos vergüenza ajena y encima nos ponemos más colorados que un tomate.

Saludos

María


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como bien dice *Krauter fee*, contrariamente a lo que ocurre en América, en España se distingue muy bien la pena de la vergüenza y decimos bien "vergüenza ajena" y no "pena ajena".

Según el DRAE:
*vergüenza ajena.**1.* f. La que uno siente por lo que hacen o dicen otros.

Intentando ampliar la definición del DRAE (que hoy se ha mojado poco...)creo que, en España, sentir "vergüenza ajena" va más bien en el sentido descrito por *Ieracub* que en el de *Alec*. En las situaciones descritas por Alec, más que vergüenza ajena, en España hubiésemos sentido indignación (que nadie se me rebele, ya sé que allí también, además de la "vergüenza ajena"...).
En el sentido español de la expresión, si mal no me equivoco (como diría nuestra amiga *Soly*) sentir vergüenza ajena es casi un sentimiento de solidaridad.   
Saludos (se admiten críticas)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ale por primera vez tengo que diferir contigo, y lo que pasa es que ahora el thread es mexicanismo no Argentinísimo, como ya lo he dicho la frase me da pena es mas light no es tan fuerte ya que como lo han dicho otros, cuando usas la frase es más cuando una persona está haciendo o hizo el oso (o sea que hizo algo ridículo) lo de vergüenza sí se usa en casos como los que explica Ale , pero en casos de una vergüenza de ridículo y no de malos hábitos es usado pena.
> ¿Está un poco más claro?


¡Tomo debida nota, mi querido Miguelillo!

(y también de este uso de diferir, que no lo tenía)


----------



## ieracub

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> (y también de este uso de diferir, que no lo tenía)


 No puede evitar ir a buscar _diferir_ al DRAE: _*3.* intr. Disentir, no estar de acuerdo._

Tampoco lo tenía. Una más. Gracias, Miguelillo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Como bien dice *Krauter fee*, contrariamente a lo que ocurre en América, en España se distingue muy bien la pena de la vergüenza y decimos bien "vergüenza ajena" y no "pena ajena".
> 
> Según el DRAE:
> *vergüenza ajena.**1.* f. La que uno siente por lo que hacen o dicen otros.
> 
> Intentando ampliar la definición del DRAE (que hoy se ha mojado poco...)creo que, en España, sentir "vergüenza ajena" va más bien en el sentido descrito por *Ieracub* que en el de *Alec*. En las situaciones descritas por Alec, más que vergüenza ajena, en España hubiésemos sentido indignación (que nadie se me rebele, ya sé que allí también, además de la "vergüenza ajena"...).
> En el sentido español de la expresión, si mal no me equivoco (como diría nuestra amiga *Soly*) sentir vergüenza ajena es casi un sentimiento de solidaridad.
> Saludos (se admiten críticas)


Nosotros también sentimos "vergüenza ajena" en situaciones de ridículo extremo. Y quiero aclarar que la "vegüenza ajena" y la indignación van por caminos separados. Con respecto a las situaciones de ridículo, aquí es normal que alguien públicamente lo resalte y no nos dé ni tiempo de sentir "vegüenza ajena". Casi siempre se oirá a alguien decir:

"¡Dejá de hacer papelones!"
"¡No seás ridículo, che!"
"¡No ves que das pena!"
"¡No seas patética!"

La "vergüenza ajena" nos surge cuando tenemos la necesidad de sobrellevar algo, o disimularlo, o solidarizarnos, o cuando nos remite a un "qué mal anda el Mundo". Con respecto a los papelones y a los papeloneros, los argentinos tendemos a poner de todos los colores a los causantes, y aunque se trate de un ser querido, siendo un mayor de edad, no suele haber piedad.


----------



## Rayines

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> No lo creo, lo que pasa es que en México existen dos tipos de pena, la primera es la pena de vergüenza,
> -Ay mamá cómo voy a pasa a bailar enfrente de todos me da *pena*
> *-*Qué no te de* pena *ve y háblale
> 
> Y la segunda.-
> 
> -Ay el tío está tan enfermo, me da tanta *pena*
> 
> Creoq ue pena se usa más que vergüenza ya que es una palbra menos pomposa (en México) ya que cuando se usa vergüenza es normalmente en casos de


Muy interesante Miguelillo, gracias por esta aclaración.
Y AleC, olvidaste decir que la anciana embarazada del colectivo también tenía a su bebé de un año en los brazos.


----------



## elcampet

Queridos foreros(as). después de leer tantos, tan variados e ilustrativos comentarios, me queda en claro que *pena ajena*, aplica en casos como el siguiente: _"ese wëy la regó tan gacho_ _que me da una mega pena ajena"_ *TRADUCCIÓN DEL MEXICANO AL* *ESPAÑOL:* _"ese pobre tonto hizo tal ridículo que me dio pena ajena"_ O sea que se trata de un dicho de carácter jocoso y coloquial. Serán bienvenidas críticas y comentarios.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

elcampet said:
			
		

> Queridos foreros(as). después de leer tantos, tan variados e ilustrativos comentarios, me queda en claro que *pena ajena*, aplica en casos como el siguiente: _"ese wëy la regó tan gacho_ _que me da una mega pena ajena"_ *TRADUCCIÓN DEL MEXICANO AL* *ESPAÑOL:* _"ese pobre tonto hizo tal ridículo que me dio pena ajena"_ O sea que se trata de un dicho de carácter jocoso y coloquial. Serán bienvenidas críticas y comentarios.


Muy bien Campet le atinaste de todas todas.


----------



## MSanchezC

Bueno, podría decir que nos da "pena ajena" o "verguenza ajena" por sentirlo de alguien mas, no de uno mismo. Es decir, nos da pena o verguenza lo que alguien hace mal o vergonzoso.
Espero te ayude!


----------



## elcampet

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Muy bien Campet le atinaste de todas todas.


 
Miguelillo, no sólo los chavos conocen el lenguaje chido.


----------



## duvija

Pregúntenle a algún cubano. Escuché 'no tengas pena' cuando hice algo que debería/debiera haberme dado vergüenza y una amiga cubana me consoló. No lo entendí en ese momento, pero aprendí que 'pena' puede también ser 'vergüenza'. En Uruguay no lo usamos así.


----------



## Jonno

"No tengas pena" se usa en muchos sitios como "no te aflijas", "no te preocupes", no necesariamente por vergüenza.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En Costa Rica también se usa esta locución, tal como se la describe en el _Diccionario de americanismos _de la Asociación de Academias:


> *pena.
> 
> a. *ǁ* ~ ajena. *loc. sust. _Mx_, _Ni_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _Co_. Sentimiento de vergüenza ante un hecho o dicho ajeno que se considera ridículo o bochornoso.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/damer/?key=pena


Un ejemplo del uso mexicano:





> A mí, en particular, *me da muchísima pena ajena* estar en una reunión con unas cuantas gentes y que haya allí quienes no se caigan bien entre ellas; entonces empiezan los silencios incómodos, el punto de formación de la bola de nieve, llena de improperios, y de pronto una de las partes involucradas expresa algo totalmente fuera de lugar contra otra, y luego la respuesta… es espantoso.
> 
> Kuri, Regina. «¡No! a la violencia innecesaria.» _El Universal._ México D.F.: 10 de diciembre de 2008. http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/columnas/75677.html


Ejemplos del uso costarricense:


> Realmente me dio pena ajena un anuncio promocional de la transmisión del próximo tope.
> 
> F.C.M. Cartas a Teleguía: «‘Promo’ que da pena ajena.» _La Nación._ Tibás: 21 de diciembre de 2008.
> Su evidente incapacidad para desenvolverse, su continuo tartamudeo y sus gestos, me dieron pena ajena y me hacen pensar que en este país cualquier persona puede estar en la tele.
> 
> P.D.B. Cartas a Teleguía: «Bismarck da pena ajena.» _La Nación._ Tibás: 21 de junio de 2009.


Saludos,


swift


----------



## El_Pacheco

Liliana15 tiene las dos mejores respuestas, sólo tendríamos que agregar que la expresión "Pena Ajena" se usa metafóricamente por lo que atribuirle un significado real es difícil, es decir; se refiere al sentimiento que experimentamos cuando vemos a alguien mas hacer el ridículo, volviéndose tan agudo que nos causa "dolor", "incomodidad", etc.

Saludos


----------



## PavkaGuru

En Ecuador cuando alguien hace o dice algo ridículo, indigno o indebido sentimos vergüenza, no pena. Si esa situación es protagonizada por alguien con quien tenemos alguna relación, ya sea de amistad, familiar, de trabajo o sentimental, entonces sentimos vergüenza ajena, nunca pena ajena. La vergüenza tiene un componente social, la pena no. Así, podemos sentir vergüenza ajena si alguien que representa al país hace el ridículo en público, porque nos involucra. Si el Presidente, por ejemplo, hace unas declaraciones exhibiendo su ignorancia, aquello me produce vergüenza ajena porque nos hace quedar mal ante el mundo. Me imagino que venezolanos y estadounidenses habrán sentido vergüenza ajena por las declaraciones desafortunadas que Maduro y Trump han hecho en más de una ocasión.

Yo puedo sentir pena por alguien que se encuentre en una mala situación económica, sentimental o de salud. Pero lo de "pena ajena" sencillamente no lo entiendo. No me imagino como puede uno sentir pena ajena o que se debe hacer para sentirla.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

elcampet said:


> En tiempos recientes, he escuchado con frecuencia en México la expresión *pena ajena*.


Sí. A partir del año 2002 se popularizó la expresión cuando un integrante del programa Big Brother (1ra edición de las versiones mexicanas) la dijo. Y buuum, todos en México comenzaron a decir "pena ajena". Me acuerdo. Me daba pena ajena todo ese contagio de vocabulario, jaja.


----------



## Aviador

PavkaGuru said:


> En Ecuador cuando alguien hace o dice algo ridículo, indigno o indebido sentimos vergüenza, no pena...


Como ya lo dijo Ieracub en el comienzo de esta discusión, en Chile es igual, el término _pena_ no tiene nunca el significado de vergüenza, sólo se entiende aquí como un sentimiento de tristeza, de dolor moral, de congoja o aflicción. Cuando decimos que estamos apenados, queremos decir que sentimos tristeza.
Por otro lado, para significar que por empatía sentimos en carne propia la vergüenza de otro, decimos que sentimos _*vergüenza ajena*_.


----------



## Alecm

Kräuter_Fee said:


> En México usan la palabra pena con el signiicado de vergüenza. En España pena sólo significa lástima.
> 
> Vergüenza ajena es un sentimiento muy común, por desgracia no creo que la expresión exista en otros idiomas, creo que es característica del español.
> 
> ¿Nunca te ha pasado oir a alguien decir algo tan estúpido y ridículo que has sentido vergüenza ajena?


Existe la misma expresión en el portugués de Brasil como "vergonha alheia". No sé si la utilizan en Portugal.


----------

